# Club discount at str (shawn Taylor racing)



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys, shawn Taylor racing in Norwich are offering a nice club discount for all TTOC members on labour, their services range from standard servicing to full on race prep. And the hourly rate for labour is outstanding, I recently had my coilovers fitted there along with 4wheel alignment. And the service was fantastic, also they run their own race teams in various branches of motorsport so they have first hand experience in dealing with performance cars. So if anyone in the area needs work done give them a ring and speak to the head mechanic Chris Lewis (master technician, btec eng, a.m.i.m.i ), cheers guys, Max

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh and the websites of course! Www.strservicecentre.com. Www.st-racing.com.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

